# Family Fun Day - Stockport (South Manchester) 7th August, Fun Dog Show too!!!



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Family Fun Day

Saturday 7th August 2010

Torkington Park
Hazel Grove
Stockport

Featuring.............
Fun Fog Show*
Soccer Made Simple-
Beat the Goalie - prizes to be won
Alpacas
Fire Engine
Childrens rides and Games
Various stalls inc. Plants, Bric-a-Brac, Books, Crafts, Pets Goods, Face Painying and much more.......

Refreshments available
Come along and have a great day!!!*


----------

